# Did you miss me?!



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!!!

Hope everyone is well 

Just got back from a LOOOOOOOOOONG holiday in the UK, and my has the temperature risen since I left. 

Anyways, I'm off now to check the threads, see if I've missed out on any good gossip 

Sam xx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes i did, welcome back Samx


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Always nice to see you in here!!

May be the hot weather is just haunting you now 

Enjoy it back in Sharm lol

Is your problem in here solved yet by the way? Should be all done by now! Been a REALLY long time! If not then it's time for you to become an Egyptian about it! :boxing: If you know what I mean


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,
Welcome back on the forum!
Hope you had good hols. x


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

yes the weather has been good here in the uk for a change ,,,but its starting to cool down again ..hopefully our summer will be better that the last couple of ones 
Hopefully i wont be here to notice, i hope to be in sunny Egypt ! 
Hope you enjoyed your hol


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Always nice to see you in here!!
> 
> May be the hot weather is just haunting you now
> 
> ...


Hey DeadGuy,

Nope, not sorted. I will be trying another approach soon with the normal police rather than the national security, hoping they take cases of fraud a little more seriously. I am feeling better as I know that the certain someone is very much going to be getting their comeuppance, even if I don't get when I'm owed back, revenge is sweet  (note to others... don't pi$$ me off  )



@MS - thanks for the welcome back, nice to know I'm missed  Hope all is well with you over in Cairo... when is it you're off to Spain?

@Jo - Thanks, will PM you x

@Sofia - I gather I took the sun back with me when I left... luckily for me most of the Brits on this forum are either here or planning to come here so they won't mind :clap2:
Good luck with your move over, hope you get everything sorted 

Sam


I shall hopefully be starting my new job very soon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hey DeadGuy,
> 
> Nope, not sorted. I will be trying another approach soon with the normal police rather than the national security, hoping they take cases of fraud a little more seriously. I am feeling better as I know that the certain someone is very much going to be getting their comeuppance, even if I don't get when I'm owed back, revenge is sweet  (note to others... don't pi$$ me off  )
> 
> ...



Hi Sam.
My contract was up on the 5th May and they want to renew it but I have seen a little business in Spain that I might like so I want to go and have a look etc, I can't pin my boss down to letting me get away(although legally I am now entitled to a month off), but I have made up my mind if I don't get away before the 24th of June I will just go


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hey DeadGuy,
> 
> Nope, not sorted. I will be trying another approach soon with the normal police rather than the national security, hoping they take cases of fraud a little more seriously. I am feeling better as I know that the certain someone is very much going to be getting their comeuppance, even if I don't get when I'm owed back, revenge is sweet  (note to others... don't pi$$ me off  )
> 
> ...


Hi there,

They can take it as serious as a heart attack if you're "generous" enough 

I wouldn't advise a foreigner to "tip" those people though!

Advise you to get someone that knows who to "tip", a small local lawyer, or someone that you do TRUST, if you know anyone who's trust worthy anyway :confused2: Usually a lawyer gets a commission, between 10-30% of the original amount, depends on how greedy they are, but they all are! And it's better than watching the idiot getting away with it while getting nothing at all!!

Best of luck with your new job


----------



## rezshaa (Apr 29, 2010)

*Buying Property Next of Kin*

Hello Sam
You previously posted a very informative article re the process of buying in Eygpt.
I am buying a property shortly. 
If the contract of sale does not mention a next of kin will a will made in Eygpt leaving the property to wife/husband etc have no legal standing and the property will then revert to original freeholder?
Can an additional clause be later inserted in the original contract of sale mentioning a next of kin?
What is the process of registering the 'Signature Validity Suit'
Has it to be done in person by your lawyer or is it done through post?
I apologise for all the questions but Iam sure your answer will help a lot of people.

Thank you:focus:



Sam said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> ...


----------

